# Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor



## tobsen2000 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo an alle Angler,

ich stehe vor einem Rutenkauf und habe bereits "Vorarbeit" geleistet und meine Rutenauswahl auf diese 3 Modelle bereits begrenzt. Ich denke, dass diese Ruten meinen Bedürfnissen am ehesten entsprechen:

Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor
jeweils in ca. 2,40 m und WG zischen ca. 40 bis 60 g

Zum Einsatzgebiet der Rute: Sie soll eine gute Allroundrute sein, die zumeist vom Ufer an Seen aus gefischt wird. Hin und wieder auch vom Boot oder in langsam fließenden Gewässern (z.B. Alte Spree). 
Zielfisch: mittelgroße Hechte und gute Barsche. Die Köderauswahl ist entsprechend: Gummifische zwischen 8-12 cm + 10-15 g Köpfen, 4-5er Mepps, aber auch neuerdings Jerkbaits (Salmo Slider 10 cm, 48 g, Buster Jerk 15 cm). Der Schwerpunkt liegt dabei aber eindeutig auf GuFis und Spinner.

Als Rolle ist die Red Arc 4000 mit geflochtener Schnur im Einstz.

Kann mir jemand eine Rute besonders ans Herz legen? Gibt es Mängel, besondere "Eigenheiten" der Ruten? #c

PS: mag tendenziell eher steife Ruten, aber der Drillspaß sollte auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Will halt nicht die Fische einkurbeln und wie am Besenstil herausheben... #:

Liege ich da richtig mit meiner Vorauswahl. Preis um die 100-150 Euro

Lieben Grüße, Tobi |wavey:


----------



## tobsen2000 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

... oder als 4. Rute im Bunde die "Savagear Bushwhacker"?


----------



## ayron (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Also für die Gummies ist die 60Gr. Sportex zu krass....


----------



## tobsen2000 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Das sehe ich auch so. Die Sportex würde ich mit 40 g WG bevorzugen! Die sollen ja von Haus aus recht hart sein. Zumal das WG auch real deutlich höher liegen soll...

Was wäre eure Nr. 1 ?!

Mir wäre eine Rute wichtig, wo die Bisserkennung (insbesondere bei "gufinieren") recht einfach / deutlich ist. Also eher eine harte Rute mit Spitzenaktion?! Liege ich da richtig?


----------



## ayron (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Ja liegst du, aber grade die Blackpearl/Stream (hab ich) ist nicht grade für ihre Feinfühligkeit bekannt.

Zu den anderen kann ich leider nicht viel sagen


----------



## Likenut (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Also ich habe ne Sportex 40gr daheim (orginalverpackt) also keine Praxis erfahrung. die is schon nen exter Prügel. Viele Schreiben, dass die Rückmeldung in Ordnung sein soll, aber bei deinem budget würde ich mir etwas teures zulegen.
Habe grade im Einsatz ne Baitjigger H für Schwere Köder und ne Shimano Yasei Aspius für dein Köderspektrum.
Also die Baitjigger is schon nen echt toller Stecken, Rückmeldung ist top und besonders hab ich noch nie so ne tolle von haus aus ausbalancierte rute gefischt, ich denke die M Version wäre für dich ne super Wahl.
Die Aspius is auch ne tolle Rute, mit Kontergewicht drin und für mein Gefühl ab 10gr kopf ne klasse Rückmeldung.
die beiden Ruten sind  jedoch  2,7m.
Also wenn du dein budget komplett ausschöpfen willst, würde ich dir zur Baitjigger M raten. Rute auspacken, Rolle drauf und los gehts.


----------



## tobsen2000 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Spitze! Super interessant und hilfreich eure Antworten! #6
Bin echt gespannt auf weitere Erfahrungsberichte / Ratschlage... Ich dachte immer, dass die Sportex eine super Rückmeldung hat. Hmmm, very interesting! Macht mich schlau! :b


----------



## ayron (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*



tobsen2000 schrieb:


> Spitze! Super interessant und hilfreich eure Antworten! #6
> Bin echt gespannt auf weitere Erfahrungsberichte / Ratschlage... Ich dachte immer, dass die Sportex eine super Rückmeldung hat. Hmmm, very interesting! Macht mich schlau! :b



Mh sagen wir so.....die Rute gibt halt nur eine gute Rückmeldung, wenn du wirklich nah am WG bist.
Das mag daran liegen, dass endlich mal bei ner Rute die Angabe stimmt:q
Also bei der WG 60 merkst du bei 18gr + 10 Shad nichts, aber dafür kannst du 40gr + 15cm noch locker führen.
Ich hätte lieber die WG 40 hier, die würde mir besser dienen.

Zudem ist die Sportex kopflastig, was bei langem angeln schon recht stört|krach:


----------



## tobsen2000 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Habe übrigens nebenbei mal eine Mail an Angel-Ussat (Uli Beyer) geschrieben und habe dort um Ratschlag bzgl. Baitjigger M und H gebeten (mit meinen Angeleinsatzgebiet)... kann mal das Antwortschreiben posten bei Interesse... :m


----------



## Welpi (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Das wäre schon interessant....:q


----------



## Glasauge (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Moin Moin,

ich fische seit letztem Jahr die Black Pearl mit einer Länge von 2,70 und einem WG von 60g.
Einsatzgebiet ist der Rhein bei Neuss und Wesel.
Ansich eine gute Rute, wenn man mit Bleiköpfen ab 21g aufwärts und entsprechenden Gummis fischt.
Ich habe vor der Schonzeit mal mit leichteren Köpfen gefischt und musste leider feststellen, dass die Rückmeldung da nicht mehr ganz so prickelnd ist. #d
Ausserdem muss erwähnt werden, dass die Rute recht kopflastig ist.|evil:
Fazit: mit Jigs ab 21g eine feine Rute.

Zur Baitjigger
Mein Kumpel hat sich die Baitjigger H gegönnt und mich damit am Rhein ein paar Würfe machen lassen.
Was soll ich sagen?
Ich war sofort verliebt.|supergri
So eine leichte Rute mit einer Top- Rückmeldung habe ich bis dato nicht in der Hand gehabt.
Ein Wahnsinnsteil!
Diese Rute mit einer Rarenium oder einer Stradic CI4 und ich hätte die Kombo fürs Leben.
:vik::vik::vik:

Gruß

Michael


----------



## tobsen2000 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Schon erstaunlich wie positiv die Uli Beyer Ruten bislang abschneiden... Hätte ich so in der Form nicht erwartet. Warum fischt die denn nicht jeder?! |muahah:
Wirklich nur eine Preisfrage??? Naja gut, 150 Euro sind schon nicht ohne... Aber wenn trotz allem das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis stimmt, dann würde ich mir durchaus mal was Gutes gönnen! 

In der Hoffnung, dass sie dann 10-20 Jahre zuverlässig und gut ihren Diest verrichtet. Ich bin kein Mode-Angler, der jeden Trend mitgehen muss. Schlichte Eleganz und gute Qualität steht bei mir im Fokus! Ich persönlich finde ja einen durchgehenden (klassischen) Korkgriff ja auch immernoch am schönsten! :g

Interessant wären auch mal negative Erfahrungen mit den UB-Ruten... Wie sieht es mit anderen Ruten aus? Weitere Vorschläge oder Erfahrungen?! Immer raus damit!!! |bla:


----------



## derdiescher (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Moinsen,

ich fische sowohl die baitjigger M und H als auch (früher) eine sportex black stream.

Seit nunmehr 1,5 jahren gibt es nichts negatives über die baitjigger-ruten zu berichten.  ;-)
Für dein einsatzgebiet würde ich dir auch die M empfehlen (voraussetzung: hauptsächlich stehende gewässer).

Bei der alten baitjigger-serie war die rute perfekt ausbalanciert und mit fuji-ringen bestückt. Die jetzige rutenserie hat (soviel ich weiß) die gewichte "exklusive" und auch keine fuji-ringe mehr (berichtigt mich - wenn ich da falsch liege aber ich glaube, inzwischen sind zirkonium-ringe verbaut).
Ob diese beiden faktoren von nachteil sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die alte serie fische.

Auf jeden fall machst du mit der baitjigger nichts falsch und ich behaupte, dass die baitjigger im preis-/leistungsverhältnis fast unschlagbar sind.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall machst du mit der baitjigger nichts falsch und ich behaupte, dass die baitjigger im preis-/leistungsverhältnis fast unschlagbar sind.



|good: dem schliesse ich mich voll an auch für mich eine der besten stangen ruten die es gibt #h

ps. die sportex black pearl lass mal lieber da wo sie ist ( im laden ) ist ein tauber stock nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Hat jemand die baitjigger M in 2,4m ?  habe in Uli seinem Forum irgendwas gelesen das er die erst aus dem Programm nehmen wollte weil sie zu wabbelig ist. Ist das noch so, oder ist die überarbeitet #c


----------



## tobsen2000 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

*ANTWORTSCHREIBEN (Angel Ussat / Uli Beyer´s Shop):*

Hallo Tobi,

 die Baitjigger Ruten sind hervorragende Ruten zum Fischen mit Gummifischen!  Von daher ist Deine Vorauswahl schon einmal gut.

 Ich besitze sowohl ein Baitjigger M Modell, welches ich zum leichten Zander  und Großbarschangeln einsetze, sowei ein Baitjigger H Modell zum  Hechtfischen.

 Gummifische von 8-12cm lassen sich gut mit der Baitjigger M fischen. 
 Da du allerdings auch mal Jerbaits und größere Gummifische einsetzen  willst, würde ich dir zur Baitjigger H raten. Diese ist als "Hechtrute" meiner  Meinung nach besser geeignet.

 Die Rolle passt zur Rute. 
 Allgemein ist zu sagen, dass die Baitjigger Ruten sehr straff sind und eine  schnelle Aktion besitzen. Daher sind diese auch gut zum Angeln mit Gummifischen  geeignet.

 Ich hoffe ich konnte soweit behilflich sein.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Arne Schallhorn

 Ihr Angel-Ussat Team


----------



## tobsen2000 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Aufgrund der Postings werde ich mich wohl für eine Baitjigger entscheiden. Ich tendierer noch zwischen M und H, aber diesen Kampf muss ich wohl mit mir selber austragen! Hmmmm...|kopfkrat

Hinsichtlich den evtl. neuen Ringen und den fehlenden Kontergewichten muss ich dann den Uli nochmal löchern...

Womit angelt ihr denn lieber? Lieber etwas steifer und damit auf der "sicheren" Seite, oder lieber mit einer feineren Rute und mit erhöhtem Adrenalin-Kick im Drill?!


----------



## Likenut (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Solltest du wirklich hauptsächlich mit den von dir angegebenen Gummis angeln, dann würde ich 100%ig die M nehmen.
Wenn die Jerks unbedingt mit der Rute fischen musst, dann bleibt dir wohl nichts andres übrig als die H zu nehmen.
Mehr Spass machen die kleinen Gummis sicher an der M, besonders wenn dann noch was beisst.
Wenn du viel unter 15cm und 14gr fischst, macht die H meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn


----------



## derdiescher (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Moinsen,

sehe ich auch so. Ich würde die M bei deinen Köderangabwn nehmen und für Blinker ist die H zu straff und ben Hecht verkraftet auch die M. Verzichte lieber auf die Jerkbaits an der Rute.

Das mit den Kontergewichten hast du etwas mißverstanden. Bei der ersten Serie waren die Gewichte fest integriert und die Rute damit perfekt ausbalanciert. Dies war war dann aufgrund des etwas höheren Rutengewichtes scheinbar für einige Angler ein Argument gegen den Kauf der Rute (warum auch immer - kann ich nicht nachvollziehen).

Jedenfalls gibt es scheinbar bei der neuen Serie jetzt die Gewichte dazu und jeder kann sich die Balance selbst nach Belieben einstellen.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Fürn See und die von dir bevorzugten Gummis zum durchleiern und faulenzen ist die M perfekt. Leichtes Jiggen mit nicht zu schweren Ködern geht auch noch.

Willst du hart Jiggen und auch mal mit größeren Ködern, dafür ist die M meines Erachtens nach zu "weich". Dann lieber die H. Und falls du mal an den Fluss willst, geht auch nur die H.


----------



## tobsen2000 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Mensch, ich bin wirklich hin und her gerissen!

Ich schwanke total und beinahe stündlich zwischen den beiden Ruten. |supergri
 Aber was zumindest sicher ist: bei mir wird es eine Rute von Uli Beyer sein. Für die tolle Beratung ersteinmal ein Dankeschön! :m

Übertreiben würde ich es mit den Ködern nicht und wenn ich mal wirklich mal einen größeren Köder ranhängen würde, würde ich auch entsprechend werfen und nicht "voll durchziehen".

An welcher Rute ist denn die Bisserkennung (insbesondere beim Gummifischen) besser? Eher eine leichtere Rute (wie die Baitjigger M), oder eher eine härtere Rute mit mehr WG(Baitjigger H)?! Gehen da die Stöße / Erschütterungen besser ins Handteil bzw. zum Angler durch?!

DAS wäre für mich nochmal abschließend wichtig zu wissen! |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

[QUOTEAn welcher Rute ist denn die Bisserkennung (insbesondere beim  Gummifischen) besser? Eher eine leichtere Rute (wie die Baitjigger M),  oder eher eine härtere Rute mit mehr WG(Baitjigger H)?! Gehen da die  Stöße / Erschütterungen besser ins Handteil bzw. zum Angler durch?!][/QUOTE]

Du hast doch hier auf drei Seiten zu 90% Empfehlung für die UB bekommen und die Aussagen gehen(alle) dahin die H zu wählen!
Sogar von Ussat noch eine Aussage mehr Richtung Zander(Ködergröße!) die M und für Hechtels die H.



> Ich schwanke total und beinahe stündlich zwischen den beiden Ruten. |supergri


Ich denke auch das dreht sich hier im Kreis!
Hol dir doch die häßliche Sportex !

Jürgen


----------



## tobsen2000 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

@ Jürgen: Das hast du evtl. falsch verstanden... Ich tendiere garnicht (mehr) zwischen einer Rute von UB und z.B. Sportex... Die Postings haben mich überzeugt eine von UB zu nehmen. Nur mit der Härte / mit dem Modell bin ich mir unschlüssig (Baitjigger M oder H). Also nicht meckern... |krach: |wavey:

Und die Tendenz -zumindest bei MEINEM Angelziel- geht hier im Forum zur "M" und nicht zur "H"... Ussat meint beim gelegentlichen Jerken (wenn an es unbedingt mit der Rute machen möchte) sollte man doch eher die H nehmen

Ich habe wirklich nur noch die Frage zur besseren Bisserkennung insbesondere beim Gummifischangeln:

Ist dies besser bei einer feineren Rute oder härteren Rute... Wo gehen die Grundberührungen / Bisse / Zupfer besser durch?!  (eine geflochtene Schur ist vorhanden)

Dann ist mein Wissensdurst gestillt!  #h


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Sorry,ich habs falsch verstanden!


 Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Hallo,

die Bisserkennung hat wenig mit feiner oder härter zu tun... gerade beim Gummifischangeln muss man den Biss über den Rutenblank im Handgelenk spüren!

Das kann ne M Rute wie eine H Rute .... nur macht es wenig Sinn die H Rute für deine Gufi Angellei dauerhaft zu nehmen - oder die M für dauerhaftes Jerken!

Die Baitjigger Blanks sollten beide den Biss wie ein mittlerer Stromschlag in dein Handgelenk lenken.... die Frage ist nur was zu häufiger Fischen willst.... daran hängt eig nur ob M oder H!


----------



## tobsen2000 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Danke für deine hilfreiche Antwort! Bei mir liegt eindeutig der Schwerpunkt auf leichtes/mitelschweres Gummifischangeln und Angeln mit Spinnern... Jerken soll wirklich nur eine Ausnahme bleiben (außer es beißt bei den wenigen Versuchen auf die Jerkbaits sooo überragend, dass ich verrückt danach werde *lach*). Aber fürs dauerhafte Jerken sollte man sich ja generell eine andere Rute (auch schon wegen der Ruten-Länge) kaufen.

Also ist es eigentlich schon entschieden und Onkel Beyer kann sich auf den Kauf einer Baitjigger M freuen! 

Puh! Danke liebes Forum! Klasse Hilfestellung! :l


----------



## Don-Machmut (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

naja für mittleres gumi angeln auf hecht hätte ich die H genommen alles so um 15 gummis rum da haste bissel reserve im blank |kopfkrat für kleinere gummis würde ich auch die M version nehmen #6


----------



## olaft64 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Du bist gemein- jetzt hat er sich gerade entschieden...

:vik:Olaf


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Kommt ja jetzt auch noch darauf an welches Gewicht die Köpfe haben.

Ich würde eher zur Greys Prowla tendieren.
Gerade zum Zander und Hecht fangen.

Gruß |wavey:
Carsten


----------



## Likenut (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Die Prowla is Kopflastig und soll teilweise nicht so top verarbeitet sein.


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*



Likenut schrieb:


> Die Prowla is Kopflastig und soll teilweise nicht so top verarbeitet sein.



Die 2,70 er mit 4000er Aernos ein Traum und die Verarbeitung sehe ich mir ja im Laden.

Meine sind 1 a,

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## derdiescher (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> naja für mittleres gumi angeln auf hecht hätte ich die H genommen alles so um 15 gummis rum da haste bissel reserve im blank |kopfkrat für kleinere gummis würde ich auch die M version nehmen #6



Die angegebenen GuFi-Größen/Gewichte gehen mit der M noch (wohlgemerkt in ruhenden Gewässern).

Da er auch mit Blinkern los ziehen will, halte ich die M geeigneter als die H. Die H finde ich da zu straff.

Daher geht meine Empfehlung auch zur M statt zur H.

Im übrigen wir es so sein, dass wenn er sich die M gekauft hat, die H ganz schnell von alleine folgt.  ;-)
So war es bei mir - ich fand die M derart genial, dass ich mir recht schnell auch noch die H zugelegt habe und auch diesen Schritt habe ich bich jetzt nie bereut.  

Die Prowla habe ich persönlich noch nicht gefischt aber das mit der kopflastigkeit lese ich auch nicht zum ersten Mal.
Warum also ein Risiko eingehen?

Mit der Baitjigger (egal ob M oder H) macht er definitiv nichts falsch.
Ich fische unter anderem noch diverse CMW Ruten (u.a. SS2 und SS3) und mal ganz ehrlich - wenn man die Preisunterschiede ins Verhältnis zu den Ruteneigenschaften setzt, sind die Unterschiede nicht wirklich groß.
Für mich ist daher die Baitjigger eine der besten Ruten auf dem Markt (immer in Bezug zum Kaufpreis).

VG
derdiescher


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Zudem hat die Baitjigger meiner Meinung nach den deutlich besseren Griff, nicht so dünn, liegt deutlich besser in der Hand. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Ich hab mir die Baitjigger damals nur nicht gekauft, weil ich für nen super Preis ne Rocke nano bekommen habe... Sonst wäre sie schon längst mein Eigen! (Hab sie mal 2 Tage testen können, TOP!)


----------



## Plötze2000 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Bei der Auswahl empfehle ich auch die Baitjigger. 
Schön ausgewogen - tolle Aktion.


----------



## Rumpi87 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Moin! 
Nehm die Sportex! Die Rute ist ein Traum! Ich Fische die selber (auf alles)!
Ich hab zwar die "schwere" Variante.... Aber ich nutze sie zum Ansitz auf Hecht&co, zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Forelle und alles andere und ich hatte sie auch mit in Norwegen und habe mit ihr auf Pollack und Köhler gespinnfischt! Die rute macht echt spaß und ist wirklich Multifunktional! .-)


----------



## derdiescher (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*



Rumpi87 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Nehm die Sportex! Die Rute ist ein Traum! Ich Fische die selber (auf alles)!
> Ich hab zwar die "schwere" Variante.... Aber ich nutze sie zum Ansitz auf Hecht&co, zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Forelle und alles andere und ich hatte sie auch mit in Norwegen und habe mit ihr auf Pollack und Köhler gespinnfischt! Die rute macht echt spaß und ist wirklich Multifunktional! .-)



Moinsen,

hattest du die Sportex schon mal im direkten Vergleich zur Baitjigger?

Zwischen den Ruten liegen Welten.

Vor der Baitjigger hatte ich eine Black Stream und war mit der auch ganz zufrieden.
Im direkten Vergleich zur Baitjigger kommt dir die Sportex Black Stream aber vor wie eine Eisenstange mit Abschleppseil.
Wenn die Black Pearl ähnlich der Black Stream ist (und davon gehe ich aus), dann ist er mit der Baitjigger weit besser beraten.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Sollte ja auch so sein weil doppelt so teuer 

Ich habe auch die Black Pearl, ist gut verarbeitet und sehr robust. Aber ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das zwischen den beiden Ruten Welten liegen. Sehr feinfühlig ist die Sportex nähmlich nicht.Und ich habe die 40g Rute.


----------



## Rumpi87 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> hattest du die Sportex schon mal im direkten Vergleich zur Baitjigger?
> 
> ...




Moin!
Natürlich ist das ein Unterschied. Alleine der Preis sagt doch schon ne Menge... 
Allerdings ist die Black Pearl für ihren Preis mehr als vernünftig (meine Meinung).


----------



## tobsen2000 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Hallo, welcome back!

Ich hatte gestern die Möglichkeit die Sportex Black Pearl im Geschäft in der Hand zu halten. Was soll ich sagen: ich war absolut nicht begeistert. 
Die Kopflastigkeit war deutlich zu spüren. Nun gut mit meiner 4000er Red Arc wäre es evtl noch gegangen...

Ich bin aber voller Vorfreude, denn heute habe ich mir die Baitjigger M von Uli Beyer bestellt. Nun muss sie nurnoch halten, was ich mir (und die meisten hier im Forum) von ihr erhoffe!

Ich habe übrigens auch so eine leichte "Vorahnung" dass ich mir evtl. noch die H nachbestellen werde... Vorausgesetzt ich bin mit der Rute zufrieden!

So, nun warten auf das gute Stück! #g


----------



## paule79 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Hallo,


> Die Prowla habe ich persönlich noch nicht gefischt aber das mit der kopflastigkeit lese ich auch nicht zum ersten Mal.


Da ich dies schon so oft gelesen habe,habe ich mal kurzerhand fotografiert,ich denke man kann nun die extreme Kopflastigkeit erkennen. #c
Ich finde die Rute echt angenehm zu fischen und ich habe keine zierlichen Händchen.

Seht euch mal die Bilder an.
Als Rolle hängt eine Blue Arc 7300 dran.
Die Rute liegt auf der Hakenöse auf.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*



paule79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Da ich dies schon so oft gelesen habe,habe ich mal kurzerhand fotografiert,ich denke man kann nun die extreme Kopflastigkeit erkennen. #c
> Ich finde die Rute echt angenehm zu fischen und ich habe keine zierlichen Händchen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du dort deine Rute beim Fischen hällst fress ich ein Besen, an dem ding ist nichts ausbalanciert.


----------



## paule79 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*



> Wenn du dort deine Rute beim Fischen hällst fress ich ein Besen, an dem ding ist nichts ausbalanciert.



Hab ich das geschrieben,das ich die Rute da halte?


----------



## Fr33 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Ich hatte die Greys ebenfalls mal zum Testen da..... sollte eig ne 2500er Technium bzw. ne 3000er Rarenium drann.... keine Chance.

Die Rute ist leider 2,74m lang und hat dafür nen viel zu kurzen Griff und zu schwere Ringe! Hab mir jetzt selbst was gebaut - was mit ner 3000er Rarenium mit ca 15gr am Heck ausbalanciert ist


----------



## paule79 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*



> Ich hatte die Greys ebenfalls mal zum Testen da..... sollte eig ne  2500er Technium bzw. ne 3000er Rarenium drann.... keine Chance.



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
Ich hatte mal testweise ne Stradic Ci 4 4000 dran und das passte auch nicht.
Es ist aber auch immer so ne Sache mit den Ruten,die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.

Ich jedenfalls bin mit der Rute zufrieden,vielleicht liegt es daran,das ich noch nichts "besseres" in der Hand hatte.
Oder weil meine vorige Rute ein Knüppel war.
Ich mag auf jedenfall den kurzen Griff.

Na ja,ist ja auch egal.
Ich wollte halt mit den Fotos mal zeigen wie es sich mit der Kopflastigkeit verhält.
Denn ich glaube viele die von der Kopflastigkeit lesen stellen es sich stärker ausgeprägt vor.


----------



## _berliner_989_ (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Guten Abend,

Möchte mir eine auch eine baitjigger in h bestellen.
Nun meine frage hab hier noch eine shimano sustain in der Größe 4000 rum zu liegen passt die Rolle zur Rute?? Oder würdet ihr lieber eine andere dran hängen??


----------



## Fr33 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

4000er für die H sollte reichen..... mir persönlich zu Groß.... aber fische auch eher auf Zander....


----------



## _berliner_989_ (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Hab ja noch die 2500 hier aber die ist eher zu lütt oder??


----------



## Fr33 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Kommt drauf an was du vor hast.... die H ist eher was fürs "Grobe".... da würd ich keine 2500er Rolle dran hängen... da passt die 4000er schon eher wie Arsch auf Eimer


----------



## _berliner_989_ (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Wollte die Rute zum schweren gummifisch angeln benutzen... Hipp deswegen wollte ich eher die 4000iger dran hängen


----------



## Don-Machmut (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*



_berliner_989_ schrieb:


> Wollte die Rute zum schweren gummifisch angeln benutzen... Hipp deswegen wollte ich eher die 4000iger dran hängen



moinsen 

eine 4000 rolle past da perfeckt rann zum gufi angeln #h#h
und was heist schweren gummifisch angeln bei dir ...... 16 gummis oder richtige latschen ab 20cm aufwärts ??????
fals ja würde ich die XH nehmen #h


----------



## _berliner_989_ (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Wollte eig nur Gummis bis 20 cm nehmen... Ist die h dann ok??


----------



## derdiescher (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Moinsen,

dafür passt die H. Hatte auch schon 23er dran aber dann nicht mehr "volle Pulle" (kommt halt auch immer auf das Bleigewicht und auf's Gewässer an).
Selbst Uli meinte mal, dass zwischen der H und der XH kein ganz so großer Unterschied mehr ist.

An der H würde ich auch ne 4000er Shimanogröße nehmen. Ich fische an meiner eine 4000er Twin Power und das ist ne absolut geile Combo.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## Tino34 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

@derdiescher:

Mich würd mal interessieren welche 4000erTwinpower du dran hast?

Danke


----------



## _berliner_989_ (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Ok, danke für deine Info!!


----------



## Don-Machmut (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Selbst Uli meinte mal, dass zwischen der H und der XH kein ganz so großer Unterschied mehr ist.
> 
> VG
> derdiescher



also ich hab beide die H und die XH :vik: also ich fisch die H bis 18 gummis und dann wechsel ich auf die XH version 
ein so großer unterschied ist im ersten moment nicht zwischen denn beiden ruten zu merken das stimmt schon aber die XH hatt doch schon bissel mehr bumms #h


----------



## derdiescher (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

@ Tino34: Ich habe an der H eine 4000er Twin Power Ci4 (SFA) mit ner roten Stroft R4.
Ich fische diese Combo liebend gern und auch optisch ist sie für mich mehr als annehmbar.

@Don-Machmut: Glückwunsch zu beiden. 
Ich habe die M und die H. Die H nutze ich für GuFi's bis 20cm, da ich zu den ganz großen "Latschen" noch nicht wirklich Zutrauen gefunden habe.
Für meine hiesigen Gewässer bin ich mit der M und der H auch bestens aufgehoben. Zumal ich auch noch 2 Spin System II und 3 Spin System III "bedienen" muß.  :-D
Trotz der Spin Systeme haben die Baitjigger Ruten aber nichts an ihrer Beliebtheit verloren und kommen noch regelmäßig zum Einsatz (je nach Gemütslage).  ;-)

VG
derdiescher


----------



## tobsen2000 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

@derdiescher: In welchen Längen hast du denn die M und die H? Wie und wo (See / Fluss / Ufer/Boot) nutzt du diese denn?


----------



## derdiescher (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Meine M und H sind noch aus der ersten Serie und somit beide in einer Länge mit 2,70m (die kürzeren Versionen bzw. die Ruten mit unterschiedlichem WG gibt es m. E. erst seit ca. nem halben Jahr).

Die H nutze ich bei uns an der Elbe mit GuFi (hauptsählich 8 - 15 cm mit Köpfen bis 30g) und für Salmo Fatso/Slider bzw. Zalt (14cm).

Die M nehme ich an Seen (GuFi 8- 12 cm und Köpfen bis max. 20g) und für Wobbler (bis ca. 12 cm) bzw. Mepps bis Größe 5).
Bei Wobblern und Mepps geht die M auch in der Elbe.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## tobsen2000 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Subbbba! Dankeeee! #6

Ist die Länge von 2,70 m denn für dich optimal, oder hättest du doch lieber eine kürzere Rute (wenn es die damals gegeben hätte)?!

Ich habe mir die Rute in 2,40 m bestellt und halte sie für eine gute Alround-Rutenlänge...


----------



## Tobi. (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Für weitere Würfe aufjedenfall die 2.70m


----------



## _berliner_989_ (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Mal eine doofe frage, wo bestellt ihr die h Version?? direkt auf der ussat Seite ist sie ja nicht oder bin ich blind??


----------



## tobsen2000 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Habe gerade nachgeschaut! Die Ruten (also auch deine H) ist bestellbereit auf der Seite: www.angel-ussat.de

Einfach auf die Seite gehen -> dann auf Ruten -> dann auf UBS-Ruten -> dann auf die Baitjigger H runterscrollen (etwa mittig) -> bestellen und fertig!

#6

Ach und nochwas: wenn du die 2,40 m Rute bestellen solltest, dann bestell dir noch ein Gummifisch oder ähnliches Kleinkram dazu, denn die Rute kostet 149,00 Euro, aber versandtkostenfrei ist es erst ab 150 Euro!


----------



## _berliner_989_ (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Vielen dank.. War wohl bissl blind xD
Danke für den Tipp!!


----------



## Don-Machmut (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

ja bei gerlinger bekommste sie auch #h

http://www.gerlinger.de/jigruten/97...e+uli+beyer+baitjigger+h_2_7m_+2_75+lb/47366/


----------



## tobsen2000 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Hab meine bestellte Rute (Baitjigger M) bekommen und voller Vorfreude ausgepackt. Die Rute ist verdammt leicht und liegt super in der Hand. Nur am Wasser testen konnte ich sie bislang noch nicht. Das kommt aber noch und werde dann ein kleines Feedback posten... 

Bis dahin, Petri heil und kein Wasser, da wo es nicht sein sollte! Schiet Hochwasser! #d


----------



## _berliner_989_ (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Wollte mal kurz den Unterschied der beiden baitjigger Ruten auf der Seite von http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop wissen.
Einmal die die von UBS- Ruten und die von dreamtackle- ruten??
Villt kann mir jemand helfen?? 
Vielen dank im vorraus!!!


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*



_berliner_989_ schrieb:


> Wollte mal kurz den Unterschied der beiden baitjigger Ruten auf der Seite von http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop wissen.
> Einmal die die von UBS- Ruten und die von dreamtackle- ruten??
> Villt kann mir jemand helfen??
> Vielen dank im vorraus!!!



"Uli Beyer Spezial" Ruten sind von Dreamtackle. Ob Du die nun bei Angel-Ussat oder bei Gerlinger kaufst ist Wurst.

Oder wollst Du was anderes wissen? Dann drück dich mal besser aus#h


----------



## _berliner_989_ (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Also auf der Seite von Uli Beyer gibst 2 mal die baitjigger einmal in der Rutenspalte von UBS Ruten und einmal von dreamtackle .
Sind beide auf auf der Seite von angel-ussat. Evtl kann ja eine davon die ältere Version sein??


----------



## _berliner_989_ (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Keiner eine Idee??


----------



## derdiescher (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Die Ruten unter den beiden Links (Dreamtackle und UBS) dürften identisch sein.
Die alten Baitjigger hatten keine zusätzlichen Balancegewichte. Bei der alten Serie waren diese bereits ab Werk fest verbaut.

Warum es aber die H nur unter UBS und nicht unter Dreamtackle zu finden sind, weiß ich auch nicht.

Meines Wissens nach, sind die Baitjigger auch keine Dreamtackle- sondern UBS-Ruten.
Dreamtackle war m.E. ein Zusammenschluß aus mehreren Angelprofis (u.a. Uli), die dann unter dieser Marke Angelzubehör verkauft hat. Die Baitjigger-Serie sollte aber direkt von Uli stammen.
Es gibt übrigens auch eine Rute mit dem Namen "Uli Beyer Spezial" von Dreamtackle, welche liebevoll "die Grüne" genannt wird. Von daher ist das ganze etwas verwirrend.

Die Baitjigger ist m.W. die Weiterentwicklung der "Grünen" allerdings von Uli direkt.

Bitte berichtigt mich, wenn ich mit o. g. falsch liege.

Nimm die aus dem Link "UBS" und du bist auf der sicheren Seite. Zumal es dort auch die "H" gibt.  ;-)

LG
derdiescher


----------



## _berliner_989_ (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Ok, danke für deine Info!! Werde die aus den UBS nehmen!!


----------



## derdiescher (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*



_berliner_989_ schrieb:


> Ok, danke für deine Info!! Werde die aus den UBS nehmen!!



Da kann ich dich zu dieser Entscheidung schon mal beglückwünschen und wünsche dir viel Spaß mit der Rute?

Welche wird es überhaupt und für welche Einsatzbereiche ist sie gedacht?

Ich habe seit ca. 1,5 Jahren die M und die H und bin vollends zufrieden.
Zwecks Gags habe ich mir dann auch noch die "Grüne" ersteigert (wollte sie mal mit der Baitjigger direkt vvergleichen) und auch die ist keine schlechte Rute.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## _berliner_989_ (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Sportex Black Pearl / Uli Beyer Baitjigger H/ Berkley Skeletor*

Wollte die für größere gummifische bis 20 cm in Berlin Fischen... Muss meine Wette dieses Jahr gewinnen xD und dafür Brauch ich halt eine Rute mit denen ich größere gummifische werfen kann.. Bin noch unsicher ob ich mir die 2,40iger oder 2,70iger in H hole.. Angel eig nur vom Boot aus und bin eher immoment nur mit kurzen Ruten unterwegs, bis 2,10 und von daher ist mir die 2,40iger Version lieber.


----------

